# Data Base with 42,000 mini donkeys listed



## shminifancier (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is a place where if you want to get a copy of your miniature, standard, or mammoth donkey pedigree, registered or not, makes no difference, this web site is for you...There is no cost just fill out the form and e mail ...I did this a few years back and he sent me a pedigree of my donkey~! This is neat as he wants to collect info about donkeys there color, background, etc...

http://www.donkeytree.com He is very nice to do this at no cost...~!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks so much for the info. Great site!!!


----------

